# Game 46: Denver Nuggets @ L.A. Clippers



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

@









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 25-20 *@* *L.A. Clippers* 24-16​
*Time:* 10:30 PM ET Saturday, January 28, 2006
*TV:* Altitude, KTLA
*Location:* Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 8 Earl Watson 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell

*L.A. Clippers*






































*Projected L.A. Clippers Starting Lineup*
*PG -* 19 Sam Cassell 6-3 185 11/18/69 12 Florida State 
*SG -* 3 Daniel Ewing 6-3 185 3/26/83 R Duke 
*SF -* 5 Cuttino Mobley 6-4 215 9/1/75 7 Rhode Island 
*PF -* 42 Elton Brand 6-8 254 3/11/79 6 Duke 
*C -* 35 Chris Kaman 7-0 265 4/28/82 2 Central Michigan

*L.A. Clippers Reserves*
14 Shaun Livingston PG 6-7 190 9/11/85 1 None 
13 Quinton Ross SF 6-6 193 4/30/81 1 Southern Methodist 
8 Yaroslav Korolev F 6-9 203 5/7/87 R None 
54 Chris Wilcox FC 6-10 235 9/3/82 3 Maryland 
11 Zeljko Rebraca C 7-0 265 4/9/72 4 None

*L.A. Clippers Players Stats:*










*L.A. Clippers Head Coach:*








*Mike Dunleavy*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Corey Maggette

*---------------------------------------------------------------*​
Clippers and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: :biggrin: :clap: 

Game 2 of the home back to back against the Clippers. Not a huge suprise they beat us. However it was very disappointing. It's going to be tough getting a win on the road, but we really need to respond and get this one back. I have a feeling the guys are going to re-group and give themselves a great opportunity to win. In the second half of game one we just couldnt respond. Clippers are a good home team so this will be another tough game, but one we can steal.

Let's Go Nuggets! :clap: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hopefully the effort will be there in this game.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Some real nice looking game threads you guys got over here. I expect this one to be a lot closer than last night. Gonna be a good one! Good luck, fellas.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets should come out fired up for this one. They were embarassed on their home court.

The Nuggets need to do a better job on Cassell and Brand. Also don't forget about Kaman he had 16 points and 13 rebounds. Kaman is quitely putting together a nice string of games. This guy could turn into something really special down the road.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RhettO said:


> Some real nice looking game threads you guys got over here. I expect this one to be a lot closer than last night. Gonna be a good one! Good luck, fellas.


I agree this has the makings of a really good game. The Nuggets were embarassed by the Clippers last night after the 1st half. Clippers are a very good team this year, I liked their defense last night.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

last time this happened, lakers beat us twice in a row.

i hope for a better ref'd game! those refs were garbage for both teams!

kmart needs to step up as our supposedly "emotional leader".


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

RhettO said:


> Some real nice looking game threads you guys got over here. I expect this one to be a lot closer than last night. Gonna be a good one! Good luck, fellas.


ya good luck.

unfortunately, these game threads are always disappointing cuz NOBODY freakin posts except me and blockedbycamby...


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Didn't like Kaman out of college but he's been playing very well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thekid said:


> Didn't like Kaman out of college but he's been playing very well.


He improves every season. I see some Tim Duncan potential in him. He could be a 20 and 10 guy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> ya good luck.
> 
> unfortunately, these game threads are always disappointing cuz NOBODY freakin posts except me and blockedbycamby...


Keep in mind a few things. One is that their isn't a lot of Nuggets fans on BBB.Net. Also some of the Nuggets fans like myself don't live in Colorado, there for don't get your local sports channel that shows Nuggets games. And my last point is, not everybody has satellite. 

Myself I follow closely because I have NBA League Pass/Satellite that includes NBA TV. However most don't have this luxury.

Although I hear your frustration. The Nuggets forum is growing here, but a lot of times people are on at different times. Also I think a lot of people enjoy watching the game, and posting in the game threads afterwards.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost game time! :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone else think the announcers have a strange echo sound ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Elson starting for Camby again tonight. I'm assuming Marcus will be coming off the bench until he is closer to 100 percent, and in better playing shape over all. I'm just hoping he can find his jump shot a little more tonight even if he's playing in pain.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

lol, anthony with the swat on Brand.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Errr...Cassell lighting up Watson again tonight. So far Sam I Am is 4/4 from the field. Watson needs to step up his D on Sam Cassell.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good coaching decision by Karl. Buckner in for Watson to guard Cassell.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah, what the heck, Watson was supposed to be one of the best PG defenders in the league.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

i think the clips just have our number.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> yeah, what the heck, Watson was supposed to be one of the best PG defenders in the league.


Not sure, but Cassell was owning him. I'm suprised we put Buckner on him, I thought Karl would move Dre on him, and put Buckner on Mobley.

I'm sure Dre wants to play well since he is playing in front of his home crowd, Watts/Compton home grown Andre Miller.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

well Kenyon single-handedly keeping us in this. not a good night for pac4eva5 to hate on him, lol.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

why can't we beat the clippers?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

they are a potential first round opponent too. arghh!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> i think the clips just have our number.


Before the loss last night, Denver beat us 3 in a row.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

cambyblockingyou said:


> why can't we beat the clippers?


Because we're the better team.

... . wheres NugzFan at ??? hahahaha


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Because we're the better team.
> 
> ... . wheres NugzFan at ??? hahahaha


I think he signed off, he won't be back until the Nuggets start winning again.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre Miller with A tech. Clippers frustrating the Nuggets big time tonight.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Dre Miller with A tech. Clippers frustrating the Nuggets big time tonight.


A bit of an understatement. I would use humiliating. At least embarassing.


23aj good luck though man. I just have to come and post for a one NugzFan... he's currently under his bridge.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Blow out city tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> A bit of an understatement. I would use humiliating. At least embarassing.
> 
> 
> 23aj good luck though man. I just have to come and post for a one NugzFan... he's currently under his bridge.


Well when I made the comment it was during of the 3rd. However I would agree with your sentiments at this point in the game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Clippers are the better team tonight, and the better team over all compared to the Nuggets. I give the Clippers their due they are a real good club this year. However the Nuggets are better than what they are showing against the Clips. (Though I give Clips credit for taking us out of our game)


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Box Score*


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Because we're the better team.
> 
> ... . wheres NugzFan at ??? hahahaha


uhh don't get a big head just because you beat us on the 2 worst games we've played all season. Don't forget that you're still the Cliippers, the worst franchise in all of sports. Have fun dreaming about what pick you're going to get in the lottery this year, lol.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> uhh don't get a big head just because you beat us on the 2 worst games we've played all season. Don't forget that you're still the Cliippers, the worst franchise in all of sports. Have fun dreaming about what pick you're going to get in the lottery this year, lol.


Not that I believe it will be a lottery pick, but for the sake of accuracy, the Nets own the Clippers first round pick in the 2006 draft.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> uhh don't get a big head just because you beat us on the 2 worst games we've played all season. Don't forget that you're still the Cliippers, the worst franchise in all of sports. Have fun dreaming about what pick you're going to get in the lottery this year, lol.


If I'm not mistaken, Denver got blown out twice in two nights by "the worst franchise" in sports. I think we need to re-vote which is the worst.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Denver got blown out twice in two nights by "the worst franchise" in sports. I think we need to re-vote which is the worst.


ok, save the trash talk for the playoffs, IF you get there. wouldn't this be the first time in at least 15 years, lol.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> ok, save the trash talk for the playoffs, IF you get there. wouldn't this be the first time in at least 15 years, lol.


Try 8 years, which is less than your playoff drought of 9 years before re-entering the play-offs in 2004.

I did the historical research.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, one last thing before I leave this section of BBB.net, if you want to wait till playoffs, I'm hoping that we play against the Nuggets in the first round.

The Nuggets are a good team, it's just that we match up very well against you guys. THere is no use in saying Clippers suck when the team beat yours, do I think the Nuggets are terrible? If I said they were, it only retracts from my own team.

Bash one team because of a game, and you bash both.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Your boy is the one who started with the smack talk. think i'm going to let someone come onto the Nugz board and insult us like that? Not from a freaking clippers fan, that's for sure. By the way, why would someone want to be a clippers fan? must be the same type of people who like to cut themselves because the pain feels good, lol.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Your boy is the one who started with the smack talk. think i'm going to let someone come onto the Nugz board and insult us like that? Not from a freaking clippers fan, that's for sure. By the way, why would someone want to be a clippers fan? must be the same type of people who like to cut themselves because the pain feels good, lol.


Same could be said for Nugget fans when they were losing for 9 straight seasons. A fan just watches because they like hte players, and if you just like a team because they win then you're a straight out band wagoner.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Please, when are the Clippers NOT on a losing streak? They are the most pathetic franchise in sports history, any sport. You're telling me you became a fan when they had danny manning and made the playoffs 1 or 2 times and though maybe they would be pretty good? i mean it's not like you don't have another choice, the Lakers play in the same freaking stadium, so you don't even have the excuse of them being your local team. The Clippers are always really bad. We've been a good franchise except when we got cursed when Deke left.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Please,*(1) when are the Clippers NOT on a losing streak?(1)* They are *(2)the most pathetic franchise in sports history(2)*, any sport. *(3)You're telling me you became a fan when they had danny manning and made the playoffs 1 or 2 times and though maybe they would be pretty good(3)*? *(4)i mean it's not like you don't have another choice, the Lakers play in the same freaking stadium, so you don't even have the excuse of them being your local team.(4)* *(5)The Clippers are always really bad(5).* We've been a good franchise except when we got cursed when Deke left.


(1) With the trouncing of the Nuggets they have had a 5 game winning streak.
(2) For being so pathetic, your Nuggets were blown out twice, and had no answer.
(3) I started watching the Clippers in 2001 when they had Darius Miles; I loved that guy and it built on from there. I didn't like the Clippers because they won, I liked them because of the players.
(4) Elton Brand in an interview is humble and very polite, Kobe Bryant had a constant fued with Shaq, and last year had plenty of statements which were detrimental to other players, teams and he even presented an Ego.
(5) Refer to statement 2, because if you bash one team, you bash your own after the two game sweep. I'm not going to say the Nuggets are bad, they are a good team.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

lol, so you *are* a masochist after all.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> lol, so you *are* a masochist after all.


No more of a masochist than you. :clown:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Please end this back and forth. It isn't appropriate for this thread.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

clippers fans like to talk a lot of **** apparently...

kinda hypocritical in a way, but i aint gonna say nuthin because we WERE embarassed twice, and we have no room to say nuthin back...

(HOPE to) see u guys in the playoffs...


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

lol, i know exactly what you're talking about pac4eva5, don't worry about what the non-nugget fan mods have to say about some light-hearted pokes at other (bad) teams.


----------

